# Shadow and Megaman comics



## gba34 (Apr 8, 2010)

I will update new Shadow and MEgaman comics. I did not make the sprites.

Shadow and Megaman #1


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 15, 2010)

WTF is this "Don't Click This !!!!!!!!!!".

MONSTER?


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 16, 2010)

I love it .


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 16, 2010)

bloody cartoon  , cool


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Cool


----------

